# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  كيفيه عمل الخيره

## صوت الحنين

السلام
كيف اعمل الخيره بالقران
اذا فتحت القران
اختار الصفحه اليمين او اليسار
بليز بسرعه

----------


## ام الحلوين

*الله يعطيش الف عافيه خيتو صوت الحنين* 


*خيتو هذا الرابط اتمنى انه يفيدش* 



http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread....143#post498143

----------


## صوت الحنين

مشكوره  
ام الحلوين
ما قصرتي
تحياتي

----------


## ناصر الجوادي

أختي:صوت الحنين
بعدالتحية والسلام
ما تفضلتي به ليس خيرة
وإنما هو الافتتاح بالقرآن وقد يكون أفضل من الخيرة
وكيفيته الصحيحة كما ورد فب مفاتيح الجنان:
1-تقرأ سورة الإخلاص ثلاثًـا
2-الصلاة على محمد وآل محمد ثلاثًـأ
3-ثم تقول:اللهم إني تفاءلتُ بكتابك وتوكلتُ عليك فأرني من كتابك ماهو مكتومٌ من سرك الكمنون في غيبك
4-ثم تفتح الجامع(المصحف الكامل الحاوي جميع الآيات) وخذ الفأل من الخط الأول في الجانب الأول(الجهة اليمنى)
 من غير أن تعد الأوراق والخطوط
آسف على الإطالة

----------

